# Asura (Asura's Wrath) vs. Jubileus and Queen Sheba (Bayonetta)



## DemongGodOfChaos (Mar 16, 2012)

1. He fights them in that order. How long does it take for him to win, if he does?

He can go after the rest of the verse if he wants to as a bonus at once to go along with them, and on that there are Different bonus scenarios for the rest of the verse in the following order.

Bonus Scenario 1: Base Asura runs the Bayonetta Gauntlet

Bonus scenario 2: Vajra asura (When his arms are completely covered in Gold) runs the Bayonetta Gauntlet.

Bonus Scenario 3: Six armed Vajra Asura runs the bayonetta gauntlet.

Bonus Scenario 4: Wrath Asura (Berserker asura without the giant arms) runs the Bayonetta

Bonus Scenario 5: Berserker Asura runs the Bayonetta gauntlet.

Bonus Scenario 6: Mantra asura runs the Bayonetta Gauntlet.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 16, 2012)

Jubileus when fought was only at half of her full power and it was stated that she created three dimensions..


edit: take that back... upon looking through some stuff.. she created the original universe and was imprison leading the universe to break off into three realities... Purgatory, Paradiso, and Hell  

He probably can beat everyone except her at full power


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Mar 16, 2012)

She was at full power, it's Bayonetta being ripped out of her left eye caused her to become berserk.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 16, 2012)

She wasn't.. bayonetta was ripped out because bayonetta herself was half of the power being the "eye".

She went berserk because of that happening


----------



## Kurou (Mar 16, 2012)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> She was at full power, it's Bayonetta being ripped out of her left eye caused her to become berserk.



No, Bayonetta was her "left eye". Without Bayonetta she was only at half power. Add to the fact that she was also newly awakened we can't say for sure she was even using that. But meh.


----------



## Lucifeller (Mar 16, 2012)

To be fair, can't Jubileus shrug off smashing into a planet after Sheba punches her if you don't direct her correctly in the sun during her controllable 'flight' after the punch? Which then prompts her to perform an instant kill on Bayonetta afterwards, IIRC...

The planet she smashes into isn't as lucky, btw.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 16, 2012)

It's not an instant kill, it just goes into game over.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 17, 2012)

Queen Sheba solos. Hell couldn't either of them solo?

Asura really has do defence against broken powers, he's a purely physical fighter and Queen Sheba punched Jubileus' soul out of her body, I don't see what Asura can do against that.

Or hell, instead of AMAK I'm going to initiate Triple H burial mode because I hate them all.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 17, 2012)

Well Queen Sheba is the strongest Demon according to the lore as its almost impossible to summon her.. Bayonetta was only able to do it with help and not to mention she punch the soul across the solar system


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 17, 2012)

Jubileus can reality warp and with half its power still turn Bayonetta into a little kid. I'm not seeing Asura beating either of them.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 17, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Queen Sheba solos. Hell couldn't either of them solo?





Well Jubileus is stronger than Sheba, especially considering She was only created when Jubileus was sealed and the universe split into three realities.So yes, yes she could.





> Or hell, instead of AMAK I'm going to initiate Triple H burial mode because I hate them all.




Why is that?


----------



## Permabanned (Mar 17, 2012)

That thing has no good feats at full power.

Asura stomps.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 17, 2012)

lol it was never at full power and it is arguable if it was awaken since she went berserk


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Mar 17, 2012)

It still probably wouldn't be able to intimate Asura much, either, since he probably has more than enough physical strength to kill Jubileus in one punch.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 17, 2012)

Naw... you realize the punch wasn't what kill Jubileus but been burn into the sun was... a full release Jubileus is universal level according to word of God..


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Mar 20, 2012)

Presumably, though.

It's only hinted at being planet level according to OBD.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 20, 2012)

It says Jubileus is at least planet level, but we know she's far above that at full power.


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 7, 2012)

Well, Asura defeated and killed Chakravartin, the Creator of Asura's Universe, and he's easily up to Star level as Asura The Destructor.


----------



## Gomu (May 7, 2012)

If this is before the pre-core. Jubes and Sheba. Post-core Asura. Effortlessly.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (May 8, 2012)

Why the necro, damnit.


----------



## Cypher0120 (May 8, 2012)

There's should be a Mother Russia joke in here somewhere about punching boss to the sun or boss throwing sun at you here....


----------

